# Group sculpting



## Dr Morbius

Playfx has generously offered to lead a group sculpting "class"! There is a poll to gauge interest in this. If enough people are interested in learning how to sculpt we will have a new thread similar to the Group forum Build where everyone would sculpt a head and show off thier creations in the show room! This is a great way to learn to sculpt if you're like me and have always wanted to learn this skill. Mold and mask making may follow depending on interest in that as well. So what are you waiting for? Go ahead and vote!


----------



## Adam I

Sounds fun, I'll try


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, that's three votes for yes so far. We need more people!


----------



## Revenant

Yeah, sounds good. I can't sculpt clay worth squat and I really want to do better... and Playfx is one of our handful of master echelon sculptors so he'd be a good teacher. Count me in. (looks like I'll be buying myself some clay for Christmas lol)


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok. If you voted for this, I need a list of names of participants.


So far:

Dr Morbius
Adam I
Revenant


----------



## Devils Chariot

Devils Chariot!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

So far:

Dr Morbius
Adam I
Revenant
Devils Chariot


----------



## hawkchucker

Me too, me too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like the idea, so I say yes.


----------



## trishaanne

I'm in. I've done a little scuplting but it never turns out exactly like I want it to, so I'll take a free lesson or two!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I'm definitely interested. Any idea on the cost of materials to play along?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Sounds cool!


----------



## Spookkid

Sounds fun.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I'm in. What are we sculpting? Is someone going to give us a daily step by step that we can follow? Maybe a little bit every day so us slow people can keep up?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

If I can get my hands on the moola, I'm in!


----------



## HalloweenRick

I'm in! And thanks to Dr. Morbius for offering to buy materials for everyone!!!!! (Well, in a perfect world..)


----------



## playfx

Just to make it easy on everyone im thinking of doing a basic prop head sculpt on a foam skull.

My plans are to do a step by step and everyone post pics so we don't leave anyone behind so if you have any ideas of a head you want to sculpt let me know so I can find ref. pics. or do you all just want me to pick it.

I'll get a list of everything we'll need and post it up and give everyone a few weeks to get it together.


----------



## chubacabra

Me too, me too!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Oh Oh Me Me


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Just to make it easy on everyone im thinking of doing a basic prop head sculpt on a foam skull.
> 
> My plans are to do a step by step and everyone post pics so we don't leave anyone behind so if you have any ideas of a head you want to sculpt let me know so I can find ref. pics. or do you all just want me to pick it.
> 
> I'll get a list of everything we'll need and post it up and give everyone a few weeks to get it together.


This is gonna be great...

Between this and the forum build, we have plenty to keep us occupied!

I would suggest that since Playfx is the most knowledgable one about this, he should pick the sculpt we do..That way, we don't battle over really cool looking but way too complicated sculpts that would frustrate us beginners. How about discussing clay types and tools to start everything off? That way, we can get our things together before delving into the first lesson?


----------



## Dr Morbius

HalloweenRick said:


> I'm in! And thanks to Dr. Morbius for offering to buy materials for everyone!!!!! (Well, in a perfect world..)


Wha..*WHAT??!!  *


----------



## ELECTRICCHAIRAVE

I am in.. When is this going to happen?


----------



## Richie

Count me in!


----------



## higginsr

Let's do it up!
I'm in


----------



## Revenant

Woohoo... 15 "yea" votes so far, no dissenters... looks like ya better put yer teachin' shoes on Mark...!


----------



## Dr Morbius

ELECTRICCHAIRAVE said:


> I am in.. When is this going to happen?


That depends on you guys. I would think that most would like to start after Christmas, but others are anxious to get started right away, I would imagine some people would need time to get the materials together first though. PlayFX said he would start with a list of materials and I thought it would be a good idea to discuss the use of them before actually starting the lessons. So, bottom line, my best guess would be maybe 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## DeathTouch

I say yes!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I don't know why I was keeping a list of participants for this one, there is more than enough interest to make this a success, even if half actually participate, that's still 8 people!


----------



## HalloweenRick

I'd love to do a variation of the Gravedigger sculpt that Playfx did! A gravedigger may be something we can all agree on, but of course I'm willing to follow whoever leads this.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Gravedigger! Gravedigger! Gravedigger!


----------



## tuck

I am interested, count me in!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

HalloweenRick said:


> I'd love to do a variation of the Gravedigger sculpt that Playfx did! A gravedigger may be something we can all agree on, but of course I'm willing to follow whoever leads this.


PlayFX himself will be leading it, I'm just organizing/moderating the thread(s).


----------



## Mazz

Sounds great.
Add my name to the list.


----------



## Lauriebeast

This is so cool of Mark to do. I know you guys will love sculpting. Have fun!


----------



## heresjohnny

Count me in! I vote for a gentically mutated demon head.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I'll give it a try too!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

I would be in if we start after the first of the year...if not, maybe I can jump in on the next (presuming there will be a "next" one).

And will this be a weekly lesson or 2,3,5 times a week thing?


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I vote for evil skulls, after all, can't we all use more evil skulls....


----------



## heresjohnny

CreepyCanmore said:


> I vote for evil skulls, after all, can't we all use more evil skulls....


Evil skulls from evil mutated demons


----------



## playfx

*Things your gonna need*

*First lets talk about clay*
*Oil clay *can be purchased in many different grades 1,2,3- soft, med, hard. Theres to many name brands to even start with and I don't want to confuse anyone so im going to say I like oil clays that are soft and don't have sulfer base to them, *Van Akin *is one brand name that you can find at most big craft stores and will work just fine for what we are going to do.

With oil clays you will need some kind of solvent to smooth the texture, I find that naptha, and lighter fluid work well with Van Akin clay along with baby powder.

Oil clays won't dry out but they do get hard setting around for a few days so a lamp is nice to have around just before you start scuplting just to warm things up.

*WED or Water Clays *
WED is a brand name for Walt E. Disney, a clay he developed for his team of sculpters, its a water base clay that is nice and smooth to work, if your lucky you can find it local at a pottery shop or they may order it for you but the shipping can kill you, I get mine 50pounds at a time at a shop the next town over, so you may have to hunt it down.

No solvents are needed with water clays, just water. Your sculpt can dry out so its important to keep it moist and covered up with plastic bags when not workiing on it.

This is a non firing clay, so what ever you get just make sure its reuseable for sculpting.

Any questions let me know
Mark


----------



## playfx

This is the basic set up I have , 
*The clay is Van Akin(8-1pound blocks)
*cutting board
*rolling pin
*skull
*Tools- you can get them at any craft store in a kit, also you can make a lot of them with wooden dowl rods, plastic ware, anything that gets the job done.
*Armature is made from scrap wood with a pipe flange screwed down and about 12 inch pipe.
*Dog brush- for texture work
*Different size art brushes for texture work
*something to cover your table, I use 1/4 plywood, but plastic or dropcloth will work.
*spray bottle for water- WED users
*paper towles or rags

Im sure im forgetting something but for the most part this will get you started


----------



## Dr Morbius

Which clay is better for molding? Also, would a styrofoam head work instead of a skull? Or are you using a skull because the proprtions are already there?


----------



## playfx

You can use a foam head but I like this one because of the proportions, sometimes the foam can get in the way if you don't build it out far enough but both will work.

Both clays are fine for molding, the water base clay has to dry out just alittle but it works fine.

I know everyone wants to do zombies and creatures but you have to understand the basic forms first, so im thinking of this guy to start with, could be a gravedigger, witch or some kind of crazy goone. NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE!! I just thought he would be a cool subject to do!


----------



## Revenant

Looks good! I for one will put off my plans for my evil-skulled genetically mutated demon zombie creature to work on the basics. With baited breath, I await the genesis of... The Coot. Let's rock.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Holy crap that rocks! Yes. Let's do THAT one! I'll betcha everyones sculpt will look slightly different too. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## playfx

Yeah, it should be interesting! Not everyone is going to have a masterpiece to start with, it takes time and a few sculpts to really get the hang of it but the more you sculpt the better you'll become, JUST DON"T GIVE UP!


----------



## Richie

I have a first quality bucky skull I can use temporarily for this. After the sculpt is done and molded, I'll be able to reclaim the skull. I'm going to order some clay and get some type of fixture set up for the skull so sculpting will be easier.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Is there a trick to getting the clay to stick to the plastic skull, or is it usually no prob?


----------



## DeathTouch

Where do you normally get your clay and tools at?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this a life cast you're doing here? Looks too real.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> Where do you normally get your clay and tools at?


I'll bet you can get them at Michaels.


----------



## higginsr

will you be posting other views of the subject? Front, profile, 3/4 view?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yea, it looks like Jeff without his teeth.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Jeff's a coot? LOL!


----------



## trishaanne

OK...I have my clay, the sculpting tools, brushes, a wig head and a skull...LET'S GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotus

I got all my stuff just need to order more wed clay and build another Armature Stand, just go to take a trip to Braintree to get the clay


----------



## Dr Morbius

We need to make sure everyone has thier stuff before the lessons begin, but it's great to see the enthusiasm! I have my tools and skull mounted, just need to get clay.


----------



## playfx

The clay and tools you can get at Michaels. 
The clay will stick to the plastic, fingers, table, tools.....lol.
Sorry Higginsr, this is the only pic I could find of the guy, if you copy it and reverse it so you have a full size pic of left and right to hang up near you work area I think thats all we"ll need.

Also, if you all go to wal-mart to the gumball mach. you can find the little rubber balls......Get a couple about the size of eyes, they work great for this.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Both Michael's and A.C. Moore carry sculpting tools. Don't forget the discount coupons! The plastic sculpting tools are really cheap compared to the wood and metal ones.

Great subject to start with BTW! I'm gathering supplies now. I'll be ready to start by Monday!


----------



## BooGirl666

Doh! Seen this thread a bit too late.... Can't wait to see progress pics!! Maybe I'll jump in on the next one


----------



## playfx

We haven't started yet BG, still time to get things together!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It looks like this will get going before Dec is over, so I'll be following along closely until I can jump in to it in Jan.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sickie, you should be able to catch up, I wouldn't think there would be more than 1 lesson a week, maybe 2, at most. People have to work for a living..(like me) and my sculpt time may be restricted to weekends only, as I suspect is the case for most folks here.


----------



## heresjohnny

I have nothing yet, but I should be ready to go this weekend. I like the idea of a lesson a week, at least to start, and then an opportunity to ask questions and see everyones progress. Sounds fun


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I thought I had some time to get my supplies. I guess I better head out to Michael's today for some clay. I had some of those tools too from years ago when I used the wheel to make pottery, I just knew I should have kept them around. I do have something that I think will come in handy though, it a lazy suzan I use for cutting fabric, it's 12x12 and will be great for turning the head around.


----------



## Dr Morbius

buckaneerbabe said:


> I thought I had some time to get my supplies.


I'm sorry if I implied we were starting right away...PlayFX will set the pace and start time of the lessons. I was just guessing, it's up to him.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm sorry if I implied we were starting right away...PlayFX will set the pace and start time of the lessons. I was just guessing, it's up to him.


Hey Dr M. no apology necessary, I was afraid I just was missing the boat and thought I better hop on or miss out. I think we're all so excited to get started that for once everyone (except me) was ready early.


----------



## higginsr




----------



## Revenant

Does it have to be WED clay? Can it be plasticine or kleen klay or something like that? I prefer to use non-hardening clay so I don't have to keep it wet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I'll have to look into the cost of materials this weekend.
I have almost zero artistic talent but if I have a skull as a base then I might be able to create some type of ghoul. The great thing about monsters is they don't have to be perfect. LOL! I have several skulls to work with that I didn't use this year. I would love to have a grave-digger.

Why-eeeeeee! I was afraid to work with papier mache this season. DOH!


----------



## playfx

Don't worry, im going to wait until everyone ready.

Hey Rev, the best thing about sculpting, you can do anything you want, no right or wrong about it. Im just trying to get everyone started, its up to them to find whats best for them as far as supplies go. Im going to use oil clay myself just for that reason.


----------



## playfx

HB - Alot of people have no artistic talent and wont even try, but you never know what you can do until you get your hands dirty, thats why I pick using a skull, its a basic form to work from so everyone should have a nice sculpt at the end of this, its all about taking your time and having fun. Sculpting is very relaxing!!


----------



## playfx

Thats a great vid Higginsr, nice use of tools. Its cool how you can move the clay less than 1/8 inch and get a different expression in the face every time.


----------



## Death Dealer Inc

Count Me In


----------



## jimmyzdc

This looks awesome! I'm gonna run to Micheal's tonight or tomorrow and get some supplies. I been meaning to get a gravedigger for next years setup and this will help me a bunch!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Do we need a photo of a person before we start?


----------



## playfx

Here's a pic of the subject DT
cranshaw20WEB20old20man.jpg picture by playfx - Photobucket


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hard to say no to that much encouragement.
I'll look for supplies this weekend.

Thanks, playfx.


----------



## dave the dead

This is really going to be interesting to watch. I think it is a terrific idea and great timing. 
PlayFx--do you have an approximation of how much this project might cost? I am particularly interested in the materials to transfer the clay sculpt to a casting (plaster, dragonskin/latex, etc.etc.)


----------



## playfx

The clay is a big investment, the last I bought was $3.00 for a two pound of Van Aken oil base clay block , so it could cost about 30-40 dollars for the clay to start out with, but you can reuse it and keep adding to it.

The plaster (ultracal30) I get local for $25.oo dollars for 50 pound bag(you can get a couple of molds from this). 
WED clay I can get local for under 20 bucks for 50 pounds, you just have to look around for it.

Latex i get for $130. for 5-gal. I don't use silicone because of the cost- $150 for a gal. of it..I just can't justify using it for props, but you can still use the ultracal mold for it as long as you haven't used latex in the mold first!


----------



## Dr Morbius

OOooo..we could do this one, but it's WAY too scary!!


----------



## playfx

HAHA, and fifty copys of me would show up on e-bay, wonder how much im worth, LOL.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Wow, that head is a sculpt? Looks real to me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Question for ya, PlayFX...

If the "Coot" is toothless, how will using the skull as an armature meld with that? It seems the teeth which aren't removable in the skull would get in the way. I'm switching to a styrofoam wighead for that reason.


----------



## Adam I

I got my supplies but I'm probly short on clay


----------



## Dr Morbius

Der...get more clay?


----------



## playfx

> Question for ya, PlayFX...
> 
> If the "Coot" is toothless, how will using the skull as an armature meld with that? It seems the teeth which aren't removable in the skull would get in the way. I'm switching to a styrofoam wighead for that reason


Hummmm, I don't know, I have a model skull im working from and the teeth come out, I guess he could have dentures.

You can make the fetures on the face larger than they are and cover the teeth over.


----------



## playfx

I like to have extra clay around anyway for molding and such. If you get oil clay try and stay with one color.


----------



## Adam I

playfx said:


> If you get oil clay try and stay with one color.


What's the problem with mixing colors?


----------



## Adam I

Dr Morbius said:


> Der...get more clay?


I cleaned hobby lobby out today, I'll have to go up to Indy next weekend to get more.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Adam I said:


> What's the problem with mixing colors?


Sorry for butting in, and I am NO expert, but I like to guess at answers even if I'm wrong...Seems like it's easier to "see" the blending if you are using one color. For example, if you are using different colors for eyelids than cheekbones, it becomes very hard to tell if you are within proportions or not.Some colors pop out more than others, so you can't tell if you are within the right proportional measurements.


----------



## playfx

Yep, you got it Doc.

If you have different colors thats ok, you can mix it (UGGG)or put one color on the inside and finish with another color on the outside. One good thing about oil clay is that you can pitch it in a pot(old pot) heat it up on the stove on very low heat and mix it *WARNING IF YOU DO IT THIS WAY JUST DON'T BURN YOURSELF, ITS LIKE LAVA AND WILL STICK TO YOU LIKE NAPALM*


----------



## Dr Morbius

NAPALM!? Hooyeh. Better stick with one color.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What if we give everyone 'til January to get their supplies and start the sculpt then? This way some people can ask Santa for supplies. I have my supplies, but I don't think the wife is going to be happy with a sculpt hanging around the Christmas tree. Come January I can make whatever mess I want.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Cool project playfx I will be watching this thread to see everyones progress, have fun all. For anyone worried about the teeth being in the way of your sculpt, a hacksaw, hammer, or pliers will get em' out! :0


----------



## playfx

> Cool project playfx I will be watching this thread to see everyones progress, have fun all. For anyone worried about the teeth being in the way of your sculpt, a hacksaw, hammer, or pliers will get em' out! :0


Thanks, its going to be cool to see everyones sculpting style. So don't run off, we could use your insight!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Cool project playfx I will be watching this thread to see everyones progress, have fun all. For anyone worried about the teeth being in the way of your sculpt, a hacksaw, hammer, or pliers will get em' out! :0


yeah, but what about the MODEL skull?


----------



## DeathTouch

playfx said:


> Here's a pic of the subject DT
> http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/?action=view&current=cranshaw20WEB20old20man.jpg


I was hoping to do some claymation on live nudes. LOL:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nude claymation? hmmmmmmmm you may possibly be on the wrong forum.


----------



## DeathTouch

How about nude haunt bikers made in clay?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Aren't those called skeletons?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Voice of Barney Fife.
"This thread has gotten way out of control. Nude bikers will not be tolerated in this forum" LOL!

Anyway, our model might be nude. You just can't tell because it is a head shot. That would totally be a scary prop. EWWWWW!


----------



## playfx

Yeah, something perverted looking about the coot, kinda looks like the dirty old man on family guy that leave a voice mail








"just calling to check on the paperboy.....call me"


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Sickie Ickie said:


> yeah, but what about the MODEL skull?


Ickie I assumed that the person would know enough to be careful while removing the teeth.:googly: Depending on the model of skull some you have to glue in the teeth yourself, obviously skip that step, or hacksaw them out if they have the roots, or snap them out with pliers if they are the glued on versions with not roots, even a dremel works great. I've modified many skulls over the years and never had a problem with using these tools and common sense.


----------



## tuck

Adam I said:


> I cleaned hobby lobby out today, I'll have to go up to Indy next weekend to get more.


+

Hey now you stay away from my hobby lobby!!! I need some clay too ya know Which one are you going too???


----------



## Adam I

Hobby Lobby - Columbus
Although I'll be going to Greenwood this weekend


----------



## Mazz

Which type of clay is the majority of the group going with?
Water or oil based?


----------



## higginsr

Mazz said:


> Which type of clay is the majority of the group going with?
> Water or oil based?


I would probably stick with an oil based clay if this is going to be a once a week tut, spread over a couple of weeks... yes bagging the sculpt of a water clay does work but some noobies get a little over enthusiastic and over wet the surface which can get a little moldy if not worked on right away and sometimes water clay is a little harder for noobs because it can go from very wet and soft to very hard and dry.... oil based clay gives more lead time and the consistency stays the same... better consistency = better control for a noobie... I would start with a medium hardness clay... such as chavant NSP medium... sculpy is fine but it is not really a clay and thus reacts differently to the traditional sculpting techniques ... sculpy takes some tricks to make it hold fine details and roma uses the dread sulpher that your significant other might take offense to.


----------



## ededdeddy

Where is this project at I would be interested


----------



## Adam I

Localy I'm finding Van Aken is twice the price of Klean Klay is Van Aken worth the differance?


----------



## Dr Morbius

ededdeddy said:


> Where is this project at I would be interested


The project hasn't started yet, ed...You're at the right place for it, the lessons will start here on this thread.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I want to sculpt.


----------



## playfx

Adam I said:


> Localy I'm finding Van Aken is twice the price of Klean Klay is Van Aken worth the differance?


Alot of people sculpt with Klean klay, I don't because its to soft for me and alittle more messy than other clays and sticks to everything, but I do use it for clay walls in molding. Get a small block of each and play around with it, you might like it for it's softness.


----------



## Adam I

I'll give Kleen clay a try, hopefully before saturday.


----------



## DeathTouch

Now that reminds me of that Joke about God making a woman's Yahooie from clay. He spent years making it until he turned to Jesus and said, "Isn't that the most awesome thing you have ever seen?" Jesus said yes it is but now we need a Yahooie for a man. So God grabbed some clay with out even thinking, and with both hands rubbed it togther. And in 5 secs created a man's Yahooie. He turned to Jesus and said, "Here you go."


----------



## Adam I

I was thinking of a pumpkin.


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh heck YES I'm in on this one for sure!! 
did I skip the page that says when it starts and what I'll need? or are we not at that stage yet?

please add me to your list ;O).....Thank you


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh and will we be making a mask of this or just sculpting it? because I see that you reuse your clay.....just thought I ask, because if mine came out good there is no way I could tear it up when I was done haha.


----------



## playfx

AzKittie74 said:


> Oh and will we be making a mask of this or just sculpting it? because I see that you reuse your clay.....just thought I ask, because if mine came out good there is no way I could tear it up when I was done haha.


Not a mask, is a prop head......lol, if time lets me I'll go through the mold process also, but thats a whole different thing and would be just a walk through how-to thing.


----------



## AzKittie74

cool! ;O) but if not maybe another time


----------



## Revenant

Hey Mark...

This may have been addressed earlier in the thread but it's gotten pretty long hehe... just how much clay are we talking about here? I'm figuring since we're going to be using underskulls that eliminates several pounds, but I don't want to come up short.


----------



## playfx

Im just guessing 10 2lb blocks, but it never hurts to have more, it depends on how far you want to take the neck down(the farther down the better).


----------



## jimmyzdc

Where is everybody getting their skulls from? I dont have any plastic type skulls to use. Only thing I really have are the wig heads. Anyone have any suggestions on where to get a skull to use for this project?


----------



## Mazz

Won't Bucky skulls work?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

If you are hard up for a skull and don't want to buy one online somewhere look for a hobby or science store with a model skull kit. I have one and it's actually a really good skull.


----------



## Revenant

playfx said:


> Im just guessing 10 2lb blocks, but it never hurts to have more, it depends on how far you want to take the neck down(the farther down the better).


Holy Cow... 20 pounds... I may have to opt out of this project... I was at Michael's to price material and their oil-based clays are available only in 1 pound blocks that are $3.50-3.80 apiece. I'd love to learn to sculpt but I don't think 75 bucks for clay is in the cards right now.


----------



## playfx

Im sorry Rev. I meant to say 1lb. blocks!!


----------



## playfx

As far as the neck goes you can build it up with foil first and sculp over that.

Sorry for the confussion!


----------



## playfx

I've been laughed at for this but I started out using the crayola clay for kids, it really works good and its cheap and hold detail and texture well, the last I bought from Wal-mart for 1.00 per lb. It comes in different colors in a box but you can mix it all up.

Sorry, I wish I thought to tell everyone this first!


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> I've been laughed at for this but I started out using the crayola clay for kids, it really works good and its cheap and hold detail and texture well, the last I bought from Wal-mart for 1.00 per lb. It comes in different colors in a box but you can mix it all up.
> 
> Sorry, I wish I thought to tell everyone this first!


AHHHH HAha haha HAHAHAHA hahahHaH (inhale...gulp)....HAHAHAHHAhaaaaaaaaaaaaa hah ha .......ha...ha.....whew.
Oh sorry, I meant no reason anyone should laugh, you should start with what you have on hand, or can afford. Whatever gets you started!


----------



## Mazz

Am I wrong that a Bucky skull would work for this?


----------



## Dr Morbius

A bucky skull should work fine...My only concern with using a skull for this was the teeth in the way because the model is toothless. I've seen some people are removing the teeth in the skull, but I've never tried it with a bucky. I think the teeth removal process would be easier with a plastic type skull model, so that's what some people are using, but if you want to use the bucky, go ahead, it looks like that's what PlayFX is using based on his pic...although I could be wrong, it's happened before.


----------



## Dr Morbius

PlayFX, I have a question:
If this is a prop head, how will it harden if we're using oil base clay? Will this be molded, and if so, what material will the final head be cast in?


----------



## playfx

It won't harden, it would have to be molded, for that you would need Ultracal 30 or hydrocal for the mold and cast with latex. Stay away from regular plaster from lowes or home depot.
Here is a site to help everyone find a dealer where they live, if you can't find one you may need to go through a FX supplie house.
http://www.gypsumsolutions.com/distributor/BrandDistributors.asp?brand=31#KY


----------



## Mazz

I realize we haven't even started sculpting yet but would 20 pounds of Ultracal be enough to make our molds for this?


----------



## HalloweenRick

I just returned from Michael's with my Van Aken clay! That makes everyting I need from Playfx's list complete! I'm ready!


----------



## crossblades400

No idea how to do it, im in though. I soo wana learn this =P


----------



## Adam I

tuck said:


> +
> 
> Hey now you stay away from my hobby lobby!!! I need some clay too ya know Which one are you going too???


Tuck, I got my clay at United Art and Eduction in Greenwood.
although I did stop at Hooby Lobby 

I ended up going with Van Aken clay it is less sticky.

I'm ready


----------



## tuck

Thanks for the tip. I think I'm going to go this week end get all my supplies. I was at Michael's today but I couldn't remember the type of clay to get.


----------



## Adam I

If you get Van Aken clay at United Art and Education watch out they have 4.5 # blocks mixed with the 5# block


----------



## playfx

Mazz said:


> I realize we haven't even started sculpting yet but would 20 pounds of Ultracal be enough to make our molds for this?


You should be fine, also if you use himp or burlap it makes the mold stronger and you won't use as much ultracal.


----------



## AzKittie74

am I losing it!!?? wasn't there a list on here of materials? I can't find it, UGH! will someone please tell me what page it's on ? I would like to run out and get what I need. Thank you Thank you ;O)


----------



## playfx

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9584&page=5


----------



## AzKittie74

your the shiznit Play! Thankx


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

DeathTouch - a "Yahooie"? That's a term I've never heard before...and yet it made me laugh a little. hee hee.


----------



## DeathTouch

hawkshillhaunter said:


> DeathTouch - a "Yahooie"? That's a term I've never heard before...and yet it made me laugh a little. hee hee.


I try to down play it a little for the little haunters that might be watching. LOL:googly: Plus when I do get to see it, it makes me say yahooie! LOL


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

wow Play Good Luck with this project.. I should have thought of it,lol


----------



## Revenant

Wohoo! 50% coupon at Michael's! I gots me some tools now. I bought the Loew-Cornell 15-piece kit that comes with its own little zippered case. I got tools in there I'll probably never use, but hey... as Geddy Lee once said, "10 bucks is 10 bucks, eh?"

I think I have enough Kleen Klay to do this. I hope I don't have to buy more clay.


----------



## Revenant

I weighed my clay, I have 4 1/2 pounds. Do I need to get more?

Also... will we be rolling any out into sheets? Do I need to put together a roller board to get even thicknesses?


----------



## playfx

I think you may need more clay Rev. I would do another 4 1/2 pounds if you can (you can never have enough clay). And yes, a roller board would make life easy for ya!


----------



## oct31man

When are y'all starting? Do I have time to join in?


----------



## playfx

You still have time.

We will be starting in a few more days, hows everyone doing on supplies? Everyone ready?


----------



## Adam I

I'm ready, but I'm sure I'll need something else.

It's slow at work so time shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## oct31man

Would this stuff work? It's only $24.95
http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=gc0594


----------



## playfx

oct31man said:


> Would this stuff work? It's only $24.95
> http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=gc0594


The only thing is that it air drys, I don't know if you want to sculpt over a good skull that you may want to reuse, and im not sure how much working time you would have before it drys.


----------



## Revenant

Yikes... I need more clay, but I can't find anyone yet that sells klean klay locally and I want to use what I have so I'm not buying 10 pounds of something. Michaels has the van aken clay but I know it's harder than klean klay... will they mix?... aak I'm running out of time... I'm so confused... what would Brian Boitano do??!!?!...


----------



## playfx

Hey Rev, you should be able to mix them with no problem. I know some of hobby shops carry the kleen clay for molding.


----------



## Mazz

Okay,,,I have the clay and the basic`handtools.What the heck is a rolling tray?And do I need a kitchen type rolling pin?How about a rubber kidney tool?Just trying to get all my ducks in a row here.


----------



## playfx

A rolling tray is the same as a cutting board, just lay two thin strips of wood down each side of the cutting board as a guide for the rolling pin to roll on, it gives you the thickness you want in the clay.


----------



## Mazz

How thick should these strips be? Quarter inch maybe?I take it they should be spaced a distance apart less then the width of the rolling pin.This would be a lot like using a screet board when pouring concrete pads and such.The screet board would be dragged across the top of the concrete forms to give you a smooth and even surface.


----------



## playfx

Yep, you got it, you can make them any thickness you need so you can switch them out.


----------



## Mazz

Are there some`most commom thicknesses?


----------



## playfx

I would think 1/8 and 1/4 inch, but really your not going to need it to much, I do most of it by eye and use a rake tool to get the clay down like I want, Heres a link on how to make a rake tool
http://www.claysculptors.com/rakes.htm?


----------



## Mazz

Do we have a startup date for this?


----------



## playfx

Im getting some pics together so it will be soon!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks like the discussion has continued in the tutorial thread, http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9757 so I'll just close this one..no sense in splitting the discussion.


----------

